
Looking for a Co-Founder(s) - jxr006
After 17 years in Financial Services, I resigned to solve macro problems plaguing the trading workflow. I&#x27;m going to work on the foreign exchange market first (5trillion average daily volume).<p>I&#x27;m looking for co-founders. I&#x27;d consider myself a below average coder now. I can get stuff done, but most of you hardcore techies would slap me, and rewrite it.<p>But the business problem is real, and there is significant revenue possibilities in the problem set.<p>I&#x27;m looking for people who love capital markets, love challenging status quo, and want to work on solving FinTech problems (plumbing to trading).<p>Let me know if you know anyone.
======
computersarefun
Do you have any contact info? This is interesting to me, I've worked at a
hedge fund before, and I have more than 10 years of professional experience
(mostly in startups). I have the coding skills, and I live in Manhattan.

You can email me if you prefer: brenden at diddyinc dot com (that domain is
also my personal site, if you want to research me first).

------
fdicarlo
not a coder here but if you will need a security architect (focused on cloud
security) feel free to drop an email to fabrizio [at] fdicarlo (dot) com

------
KloudTrader
Do you have any contact info? We would live to talk. (Contact in email)

[https://Kloudtrader.com](https://Kloudtrader.com)

